# Redford Quarry, Scotland, June'08



## spacepunk (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is part 2 of the Trilogy.
This was an absolute nightmare of an explore.
I'm going to liken it to a boxing match.





Round 1.
Spacepunk comes out the corner fighting and wades into his opponent.




Only to be met by a stern defence.





Round 2.
Spacepunk scores an early victory as he spies a way thru the guard.




And it's looking good as he lets loose an uppercut.










Round 3.
Quarry starts to fight back and Spacepunk has a bit to do.





Round 4.
Spacepunk thinks he's got quarry cornered only to find he's peaked to early.




















Round 5.

It's looking bad for Spacepunk as there's nowhere to go and he's caught on the (barbed wire) ropes, Quarry delivers a hefty right hook and spacepunk takes a tumble.










Round 6.
Spacepunk makes a brave attempt to come back at quarry, but he's got nothing left.





Round 7.
Another good combo from Quarry and it's all over, Spacepunk is KO'd.






Seriously, this was a bit daft to go alone as there were some serious drops into deep water, and once I'd climbed to look at that house there was no way back but down the slatey incline, where I slipped at least twice. I got stung, skewered, pierced, cut and fell umpteen times.
Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 30, 2008)

haha that was funny. Looks like a nice area that. Am intrigued by the rusty metal hatch though. Did it open and if so what was down there?


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 30, 2008)

It opened to reveal...smelly stagnant water.


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 30, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> Seriously, this was a bit daft to go alone as there were some serious drops into deep water, and once I'd climbed to look at that house there was no way back but down the slatey incline, where I slipped at least twice. .



I did something daft like that last year exploring around Penmaenmawr. BAsically I decided that the inclined plane up from the road looked too overgrown to tackle so I decided to climb the scree slope instead. One slip and I could have been catapulted over a 20 or 30 foot drop onto some rusty angle iron. And yes I was alone and sht scared at oneor two points. Photos here if anyone's interested 

http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa84/malwhite/penmaenmawr/


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

Like the setting of the quarry, love the text lol. What was underneath the concrete part with the wooden slats over the top of it? 

Good pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Smiley, underneath was just a mossy damp floor, no concrete, the building was a huge dissappointment after all the effort to get there.


----------

